# AIB Prevailing Rate with Ombudsman. Next step?



## SadieG83 (1 Mar 2021)

Hi could I ask for some advice please Brendan with regard to AIB tracker redress. We got money back and got our mortgage reduced. But now we are currently in the process of going further about it and AIB have sent me an email giving me a choice of (a) You are willing to re-engage with the Provider in the Dispute Resolution process at this time. It is matter for you to decide whether you wish to engage in the Dispute Resolution process,which is voluntary. This office has had much success in resolving complaints through these informal means. Or (b)You not wish to re-engage with the Provider in the Dispute Resolution  process and you wish for your complaint to be referred onwards for formal Investigation and Adjudication.
Has anybody else received this and if so what is the best option to go with please?
All advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Balfour (3 Mar 2021)

__





						Complaints - anyone get a response from AIB yet?
					

Hi there,  I sent a complaint to AIB about loss of property etc - the mortgage was part of the prevailing rate. I received confirmation of the receipt of the complaint and a holding letter.   Having a complaint with the FSPO on hold until September 11th I’m wondering if AIB will seek an...



					www.askaboutmoney.com
				




Please review the above and in particular the later posts


----------

